# BYU goes 206 mph on Salt Flats



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

They did it in the <= 1100 lb (500 kg) class. Congratulations to them, that's awesome!


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

I got a report from the team after the pass. They did a 206 down run and a 203 return for a 204.893 mph record in the SCTA E1 class. The vehicle is a ground up design streamliner. They have been at it for like 10 years with multiple trips to the flats. Their goal has finally been accomplished. 200 mph.

Congratulations to the BYU EV LSR team.

Here's an image:










Copied without permission from: http://magazine.byu.edu/?act=view&a=2865&p=4421


----------



## Frank (Dec 6, 2008)

Do we know what the motor/controller package is?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Frank said:


> Do we know what the motor/controller package is?


It is an induction motor made by a builder in Ohio to match the ACPropulsion motor. Somewhat of a copy, sotospeak. The inverter is almost a one-off. It certainly was when I got through with it  It is a compact bridge using PowerEx modules with an industrial flux vector control card with a little custom software (thanks to Bob). Not much to look at by today's standards. 

It uses the 26650 A123 cells taken from DeWalt tool packs.


----------



## Frank (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks Jeff. So ~150hp at the correct speed?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Frank said:


> Thanks Jeff. So ~150hp at the correct speed?


I don't know what they were putting down to the salt, but IIRC, we saw about 150kW from the battery on the dyno. The mechanical power instrumentation wasn't reading out and we didn't have time (or the guts) to mess with it. Standing next to it at 200mph wheel speed under load is a real trip  But not like sitting in it at 200mph ground speed. You know they rolled it on their first attempt years ago?

I give a lot of credit to the stick-with-it attitude of Kelly Hales and over the years people like Dr. Erikson, Dr. Carter, Jeff Baxter and the others. Job well done


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Includes a video. http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/09/19/electric-car-land-record_n_5849004.html


----------

